# looking at the 28bhs outbac



## crzytoteach (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi,
My husband and I saw the Outback at a show in Pleasonton Ca. a few weeks back. We have a 2002 Chevy Tahoe with flowmaster , my husband said we would need it to tow easier







.
Anyway, we loved the look of the Outback. I especially like the white cabinets, they are really different from all of the others. We like the bunks. we have two daughters. 
We currently have a 1984 C class with bunks that we need to sell first. 
At the show they had the Outback listed at 21.000 for the show price. This seemed a little high to me. Of course we want the sway bar and all of that for towing ease.
I'm just trying to get a feel for pricing on these. 
I'm also wondering about the towing. I think we will be fine. The Tahoe can tow 7100 and the UVW on the Outback 28bhs is around 5300.
Any comments about this model would be great !!!
We are also looking at the Trail lites and a new one called a Zeppelin. We really like the Outback though.
We are looking for dealers in the Sacramento area.
Thanks ! 
Julie


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi I also have a Tahoe it has the 4.8 and factory tow package but is only listed at pulling 6800 lbs. The outback I pull is a 25rss and is rated at 6000 loaded. There are several things you need to look at, What is the wieght of the 28bhs loaded? how much weight are you going to have in the tahoe? subtract the weight of all the people and the typical amount of gear you haul in the tahoe from the 7100 lbs or better yet fill the tank, load all the people and gear and get the tahoe weighed. then subtract the extra weight above the 7100 rating - guessing about 400 lbs off 7100 is 6700lbs trailer weight, I also think you need to subtract tounge weight as well, I am guessing at 750 lbs.- 6700 minus 750= 5450 max trailor weight aprox.
These are just guesses, the other problem with pulling a 28 footer with a Tahoe is the short wheel base. On one of the other sites I saw that someone figured that for this wheel base the rule of thumb is 22ft. but with a weight distributing hitch you can add 2-3 foot and pull safely, this puts you at around 25-26 foot. Have you looked at the 25 or 26 foot models?
Like I said I pull a 25rss with my Tahoe and in the wind or when pulling a hill sometimes I wish I had a little more truck. I don't think I would want to pull anything longer. Good luck and consider getting a shorter trailer or a bigger TV.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree with aplvlykat. When I first bought our 28rss I was towing with a TV that had the same wheelbase as the Tahoe. I also had weight distribution and anti sway installed. With this setup I did not have any sway issues, but it always felt like the TT was pushing me instead of me pulling it. It was simply too much TT for my TV and I was not comfortable at all when pulling it. I traded my TV, see my sig, and towing is much more comfortable. As aplvlykat suggested, I would look at the 25rss or a bigger TV.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I agree with the guys above that you might want to look at something shorter. We had a 28 foot coachmen before our outback and had a bad sway incident with it, that's why we traded down (once was enough). We were set up correctly with plenty of tongue weight and dual cam sway control, the trailer was just too long and would push the truck around. Our yukon now keeps the 21RS well under control. Switching from P rated tires to LT tires made a big difference in stability. Good luck and let us know how you make out!

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree will ALL the others advice on this issue. 
Think safety, and you can't go wrong.

PS...I love my FLOWMASTER too!


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm picking up my 28BHS today.

Drive out with Reese Dual Cam HD/WD hitch, Prodigy Brake Controls, and the TTL came to $18585.00









That was selling me the trailer at 10% over their cost. Actual cost.

The MSRP's I found ranged from $21500 to $23800 for the exact same year and options.









It took quite a bit of research and some haggling but we got a fair price.

Depending on transport costs the dealers will probably pay right at $15000 for an 04 28BHS.

I hope that helps.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello JRAYBURG! And glad to see you got the deal done on your 28BHS









JULIE: We bought our 2004 28BHS in November for $18500 which included the Reese dual cam weight distributing hitch, Prodigy controller (dont leave home without either of these!), and a huge box of camping stuff that had all the adapters, hoses, tool kit, etc... needed to go camping.

That being said, I think the others are correct in being concerned about the wheelbase of your Tahoe pulling such a large trailer. You are likely to get the 'tail wagging the dog" syndrome. You will be much more comfortable pulling a 25' with the above mentioned hitch work.

Good Luck!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

21,000 for a show price seems awlfully high. I am going to a show here in the Northeast this weekend, so I don't know this years prices yet, but last year, I think I remember the 28 BH-S's going for the range of 17,500 to 19,000 depending on the dealer, and equipment.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## crzytoteach (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi everyone,
We decided on a trailer and put in our order last weekend. We opted for a 26ft. Rockwood bunkhouse with double slide. The weight was better for us and we got the slide and the bunks that we wanted. They also have come out with the white with stainless interior which is what attaracted us to the Outback in the first place. Thank you to everyone who gave us such great feedback. We felt like we really knew what we were looking for and what to ask for. 
Happy Camping !


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Crzy,

I looked up the Rockwood that you mention. Did you get the model 2601? It has the double slide. You are right...the dry weight looks pretty good, especially considering the big double slide and a trailer length of practically 27 feet. Low hitch weight is a bonus, too.

I guess the only thing I don't care for in the fresh water volume. The website I looked at: http://www.thecampingcenter.com/rockwood.html listed fresh water capacity at 31 gallons. I have a family of 5, so have 45 gallons of fresh in the 2004 Outbacks was the choice for us.

Have fun with your camper.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh...I see where a little more weight is saved. The Rockwood Ultralights are 7 1/2 feet wide trailers. I was wondering how a trailer that long with a big double slide could come in with such a low dry weight.

Randy


----------

